# I wanna change my dog food from blackwood to orijen some one can help



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Btw it's a 3 months old pup


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what do you need help with? If you change the food do it gradual, mix a small amount of orijen into the old food and over a period of 7 days increase the orijen to old food ratio until it is completely the new food. Best way to avoid upsetting the digestive track and stomach. Why are you wanting to switch? At this age keep to the puppy formula , and not the large breed just the normal puppy.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

I wanna know what is a better food 
Cus I want the best food for my pup (;


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> I wanna know what is a better food
> Cus I want the best food for my pup (;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Orijen is the best food you can buy. If you want a huge variety of flavors you could go with Acana. I'd stick with Orijen's puppy food.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll do it (;
I'll buy orijen 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Well don't do it just because I said so, but you certainly can't go wrong with a food you'd have a VERY hard time upgrading from.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Is blackwood not good ?



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> Is blackwood not good ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


It's phenomenal, for my money, i'd rather get Orijen. It's not just the quality to me either, the fact that everything is free-range and wild caught is incredible.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok 
So the best one is orijen right ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Orijen is the best but hella expensive. I feed Blackwood 5000 or Blueridge grain free.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Orijen make Diarrhea ?
How is hi tek green free?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

??


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

those Questions have already been answered in one of your other posts. Not trying to be rude but, do you always repeat yourself? I have seen I think 3 posts on this same exact line of questions.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

www.dogfoodadvisor.com is your friend when looking at foods. It gives a complete breakdown of all the ingredients.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

